# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Ajatuksia metron typografian uudistamisesta

## Knightrider

> Jos muuten HKL:n pitäisi jotenkin tiedostaa olevansa design-pääkaupungin osa, niin se voisi pistää metroasemien ja muiden pysäkkien typografian uusiksi. Tilata vaikka design-vuoden kunniaksi uuden kirjasimen tarkoitusta varten. Perin ankeita kylttejä sun muita on monessa paikassa, ja metron oranssi M sietäisi päivittää. Siis säilyttää tietysti iso oranssi M, mutta viimeistellä se niin, ettei se näytä joskus 70-luvulla jonkun insinöörin ruokatauollaan viivottimella vetäisemältä.


Tässä olisi muutamia ehdotuksiani, olisiko joku niistä parempi vaihtoehto ja mikä? Itse en osaa pättää. Olen kuitenkin samoilla linjoilla - värit ja iso M pitää säilyttää suht koht samana.

----------


## Compact

> Tässä olisi muutamia ehdotuksiani, olisiko joku niistä parempi vaihtoehto ja mikä? Itse en osaa pättää. Olen kuitenkin samoilla linjoilla - värit ja iso M pitää säilyttää suht koht samana.


Mikä vallankumouksellinen idea näihin sisältyy verrattuna nykyiseen merkkiin? Ei ymmärrä. Turhaa ajanhukkaa sanon suoraan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mikä vallankumouksellinen idea näihin sisältyy verrattuna nykyiseen merkkiin? Ei ymmärrä. Turhaa ajanhukkaa sanon suoraan.


Kuten jo sanottiin, metro kaipaa uutta ilmettä mutta toisaalta metroon kuuluu oranssi ja iso M-kirjain jo niin vahvasti ettei niitä voi poistaa. Metron M on Arial Narrow- tyylinen kulmikas ja suora valkoinen M tasapaksun oranssin päällä, minusta(kin) pieni kohennus olisi tarpeen.

----------


## hmikko

> Tässä olisi muutamia ehdotuksiani, olisiko joku niistä parempi vaihtoehto ja mikä? Itse en osaa pättää. Olen kuitenkin samoilla linjoilla - värit ja iso M pitää säilyttää suht koht samana.


Itse ottaisin noista ehkä tuon viimeisen varsinin värin osalta, mutta logon pitäisi olla jossain suhteessa muuhun typografiaan, joten M:n valkkailu näin ikään kuin tyhiössä ei ehkä ole kovin merkityksellistä. Menevätkö laiturinäytöt uusiksi automaatin mukana? Voisiko siinä yhteydessä pistää ammattisuunnittelijan laittamaan koko metron graafisen asun uusiksi? Se ei tietty ehtisi design-pääkaupunkivuoteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metron M on Arial Narrow- tyylinen kulmikas ja suora valkoinen M tasapaksun oranssin päällä, minusta(kin) pieni kohennus olisi tarpeen.


Metron M on fonttia Helvetica Medium.

----------


## hmikko

> Metron M on Arial Narrow- tyylinen


Koko metro on ilmeisesti täynnä Helveticaa (Arial on Microsoftin ohjelmistojaan varten teettämä Helvetica-kopio), jota metron suunnittelun aikoihin 70-luvulla tuupattiin kirjaimellisesti kaikki paikat täyteen, ja suomessa suunnilleen koko 80-lukukin. Helvetica on sinänsä hieno kirjasin ja linjassa Helsingin metron brutalismin kanssa, mutta se on veroviraston lomakkeen fontti. Lisäksi metrossa ja muilla pysäkeillä on aika paljon vaan yksikertaisesti välinpitämätöntä typografiaa. Tekstit on lätkäisty valolaatikon laidasta laitaan jne. ilmeisesti mitään sen enempää ajattelematta. Nämä voisi siivota vaikka Helvetica säilytettäisiinkin.

----------


## Compact

> Kuten jo sanottiin, metro kaipaa uutta ilmettä mutta toisaalta metroon kuuluu oranssi ja iso M-kirjain jo niin vahvasti ettei niitä voi poistaa. Metron M on Arial Narrow- tyylinen kulmikas ja suora valkoinen M tasapaksun oranssin päällä, minusta(kin) pieni kohennus olisi tarpeen.


Mielestäni ylimääräinen puhti pitäisi keskittää johonkin kansakuntaa rakentavampaan juttuun kuin valmiin hyvän toimivan tuotteen jälkijättöiseen näpertelyyn. 

Ryhdytään vaikka joukolla suunnittelemaan jlf:n sivuston ulkoasua uudeksi. Tämä kun on aivan kansallismuseosta, niin värit, fontit kuin koko olemus. Pyöristetään vasemman alakulman terävää kulmaa vaikka hieman ja siirretään ylhäällä neljättä riviä 5 mm kaakkoon... Ehdotuksia?

----------


## kolmebee

> Mielestäni ylimääräinen puhti pitäisi keskittää johonkin kansakuntaa rakentavampaan juttuun kuin valmiin hyvän toimivan tuotteen jälkijättöiseen näpertelyyn. 
> 
> Ryhdytään vaikka joukolla suunnittelemaan jlf:n sivuston ulkoasua uudeksi. Tämä kun on aivan kansallismuseosta, niin värit, fontit kuin koko olemus. Pyöristetään vasemman alakulman terävää kulmaa vaikka hieman ja siirretään ylhäällä neljättä riviä 5 mm kaakkoon... Ehdotuksia?


Onpa perisuomalainen ajattelumalli...  :Smile:  Se, että fiilaa firman ilmiasua, ei ole - tai ainakaan sen ei pitäisi olla - pois muualta. Hyvä ja yhtenäinen ulkoasu myy joukkoliikennettä siinä missä linjojen nopeuttaminen ja uusi kalusto. Samaa pakettia kaikki, että en nyt suostu tuota piikkiä ottamaan.

----------


## Compact

> Onpa perisuomalainen ajattelumalli...  Se, että fiilaa firman ilmiasua, ei ole - tai ainakaan sen ei pitäisi olla - pois muualta. Hyvä ja yhtenäinen ulkoasu myy joukkoliikennettä siinä missä linjojen nopeuttaminen ja uusi kalusto. Samaa pakettia kaikki, että en nyt suostu tuota piikkiä ottamaan.


Pitäisiköhän Fazerin, Pauligin, Sanomien lehtien, Iltalehden jne. muuttaa myös muotoaan jo pitkästä aikaa, kun ne ovat niin perisuomalaisia?

Ei valmista ole tarvetta muuttaa miksikään. Eli oma ehdotuksesi "kolmebee" oli kyllä enemmän "perisuomalainen ajattelumalli" kuin minun. Kaikki pitää nyt vaihtaa muutaman vuoden välein - se on nykyään perisuomalaista. Parhaimmassa tapauksessa pannaan firman nimikin joksikin epäselväksi mongerrukseksi.

----------


## kolmebee

HSL:n tapauksessa nyt vain olisi luonteva aika uudistaa - tai _päivittää_, jos se kuulostaa paremmalta - koko pulju saman kuosiin. Uusi nimi ja uusi ulkoasu on jo olemassa. Kehäradan, länsimetron ja asemaremonttien yhteydessä olisi ihan luonteva aika parannella *jo olemassa olevaa* ilmettä (kartat vaikkapa menossa uusiksi radikaalistikin). Ei se ihmeitä vaatisi.

En ymmärrä, miksi ihan vastustamisen ilosta täytyy olla eri mieltä, mutta se sallitakoon. Mielestäni näitäkin asioita täällä voisi pohtia, etenkin kun en itse ole täällä ammattilaisena vaan enemmänkin HSL:n asiakkaana. Tämän foorumin aiheet ja keskustelut ovat todella, todella mielenkiintoisia ja hyviä, ja tällaisia avauksia itselläni on tarjota.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei valmista ole tarvetta muuttaa miksikään. Eli oma ehdotuksesi "kolmebee" oli kyllä enemmän "perisuomalainen ajattelumalli" kuin minun. Kaikki pitää nyt vaihtaa muutaman vuoden välein - se on nykyään perisuomalaista. Parhaimmassa tapauksessa pannaan firman nimikin joksikin epäselväksi mongerrukseksi.


Selvä, pidetään oranssi, M ja Helvetica metrossa, mutta siivottaisiin edes aivan hutiloiden tehdyt kyltit ja muut. Pidetäänhän 'valmista' metroa yllä muutenkin.

Fazerin ja Pauligin kaltaiset yritykset suunnittelevat pakkauksia ja mainontaansa uusiksi jatkuvasti ja ovat epäilemättä visuaalisista trendeistä ja mielikuvista erittäin hyvin kärryilla, samoin kuin vakiintuneiden tuotemerkkiensä arvosta. Helsingin metro on typografian puolesta lähes ulkomuseotilassa, mutta sillä on vahva logo jota ei minunkaan mielestäni pidä heittää pois.

----------


## Knightrider

> Metron M on fonttia Helvetica Medium.


Kiitos täsmennyksestä, sanoin Arial Narrow-tyylinen sillä se vaikutti identtiseltä sen kanssa, kun en pikaisella haulla tietoa löytänyt. Koska Arial-perhe on luotu 1982, ajattelin enempää miettimättä että pakkohan sen tuon on olla.



> Koko metro on ilmeisesti täynnä Helveticaa (Arial on Microsoftin ohjelmistojaan varten teettämä Helvetica-kopio), jota metron suunnittelun aikoihin 70-luvulla tuupattiin kirjaimellisesti kaikki paikat täyteen, ja suomessa suunnilleen koko 80-lukukin. Helvetica on sinänsä hieno kirjasin ja linjassa Helsingin metron brutalismin kanssa, mutta se on veroviraston lomakkeen fontti. Lisäksi metrossa ja muilla pysäkeillä on aika paljon vaan yksikertaisesti välinpitämätöntä typografiaa. Tekstit on lätkäisty valolaatikon laidasta laitaan jne. ilmeisesti mitään sen enempää ajattelematta. Nämä voisi siivota vaikka Helvetica säilytettäisiinkin.


Helvetica on tosiaan tylsä fontti, parempana esimerkkinä HSL:n valitsema Gotham Rounded tai esimerkkini. Helvetica ei luo metroon omaa brändiä vaan tekee siitä muun massan kopion.

----------


## hylje

Ei massan, vaan joukkoliikenteen. Metro on joukkoliikennettä. Metron identiteetiksi riittää ne värit, tekstin ulkoasu ja ladonta voi olla 1:1 HSL-standardia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helvetica on sinänsä hieno kirjasin ja linjassa Helsingin metron brutalismin kanssa, mutta se on veroviraston lomakkeen fontti.





> Helvetica on tosiaan tylsä fontti, parempana esimerkkinä HSL:n valitsema Gotham Rounded tai esimerkkini. Helvetica ei luo metroon omaa brändiä vaan tekee siitä muun massan kopion.


Ei kannata ajatella Helveticasta näin rajoittuneesti. Vilkaiskaapa vaikka, mikä typografia Iittalan kassin kyljestä löytyy. Helvetica on ehkä maailman eniten käytetty typografia myös design-piireissä. Se on erittäin kaunis, kun sitä osaa käyttää oikein. No, metrossa sitä ei ole sillä tavoin kyllä käytetty.

Symboliikassa ja kyltityksessä toki on paljon muitakin rajoituksia, joten sinänsä jokin eri typografia voisi piristää. Helveticahan ei tunnetusti ole kovin hyvä kyltitystypografia, koska se on erittäin ahdas ja kirjaimet takertuvat toisiinsa.

Missä muuten on julkaistu tuo tieto, että HSL:n logon typografia on Gotham Rounded?

HSL itsekään ei valitettavasti ole ihan päässyt yksimielisyyteen typografian soveltamisesta. Sen varsinaisen logossa käytetyn lisäksi usein on nähty jotain toista sans serif -typografiaa, joka muistuttaa paljon Myriad Condensedia (ja mahdollisesti onkin se, koska se tulee kaikkien Adoben ohjelmien mukana, siis saatavilla ilman kalliita lisenssejä). Niitä kuitenkin käytetään vähän sekaisin, eikä mitään selkeää linjaa niiden käytöstä näytä olevan.

----------


## kouvo

> Itse ottaisin noista ehkä tuon viimeisen varsinin värin osalta, mutta logon pitäisi olla jossain suhteessa muuhun typografiaan, joten M:n valkkailu näin ikään kuin tyhiössä ei ehkä ole kovin merkityksellistä.


Jostain syystä tuosta viimeisestä tulee mieleen joku itämetro (enkä tässä nyt tarkoita helsinkiä). Itse valitsisin noista kolmosen, jos en olisi lähes yhtämieltä Compactin kanssa koko asian järkevyydestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jostain syystä tuosta viimeisestä tulee mieleen joku itämetro (enkä tässä nyt tarkoita helsinkiä).


http://russianreport.wordpress.com/c...ransportation/

----------


## Knightrider

> Missä muuten on julkaistu tuo tieto, että HSL:n logon typografia on Gotham Rounded?


Löytyihän se vihdoin..

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Metron M on fonttia Helvetica Medium.


Tarkennan vain hieman  :Smile: 

HKL:n Metrosuunnittelun käsikirjassa sanotaan seuraavasti:"Metrotunnus on M-kirjain. Tekstityyppi on Helvetica Neue 75 Bold."

Lisäksi opasteista:""Kaksirivisessä tekstissä suomenkielinen osuus ladotaan Helvetica Neue 75 Bold-tyypillä ja ruotsinkielinen (ja englanninkielinen) Helvetica Neue 55 Roman-tyypillä."

----------


## Albert

No mutta, jos jotain fonttia pitää muuttaa, niin mennään pitkälle ja otetaan fraktuura, vaikka walbaumfra. Siinä on suomalaisuutta, vaikka tuplaässä ei ole kunnossa.
Helvetica Neue 75 Bold maksaa 58,31€, Walbaum on halvempi :=

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkennan vain hieman


Veikkaisin, että fontti oli Helvetica Medium ennen viime uudistusta. Oma tietoni on peräisin jostain 90-luvun alkupuolelta sellaisesta paksusta HKL:n yritysilmekansiosta. En nyt muista, mikä sen kansio nimi tarkalleen oli, mutta Helvetica Mediumin muistan hyvin, kun otti päähän, ettei omalta koneelta löytynyt kuin perus-Helvetica  :Smile: 

Tuo muutos on tapahtunut n. 2006, ennenhän molemmat kotimaiset olivat samalla fonttikoolla, nyt ruotsi on laihemmalla. Samoin pysäkkikilvissähän tekstit on nykyisin pienemmällä kuin ennen ja ruotsi laihemmalla. Entiset näkyivät kyllä paremmin, molemmilla kielillä.

Mä en lähtisi metron logoa viilaamaan. Se on tunnettu ja tuttu sellaisena kuin se nyt on, hyvine ja huonoine puolineen. Mikähän metakka siitä syntyisi, kun Lontoo tai New York alkaisivat muutella radikaalisti metronsa kylttien ilmettä?

----------


## hmikko

> Mikähän metakka siitä syntyisi, kun Lontoo tai New York alkaisivat muutella radikaalisti metronsa kylttien ilmettä?


En minä ainakaan mitään radikaalia ollut ajamassakaan. Lontoon undergroundin logoa ja kylttejä on kyllä uusittu useaan otteeseen, tosin liikennöinnin historiakin on yli sata vuotta pidempi kuin Helsingin metron.

----------


## Lassiivi

Mennään ajatustasolta hieman eteenpäin.. Tässä nyt on oma, tunnissa tehty versio siitä, miten metroasemien tyyliä ja typografiaa voitaisi uudistaa minun mielestäni. Metro on aika suuri osa Helsingin kaupunkikuvaa, joten siksi otin vapaudet suurentaa kylttiä ja tehdä siihen omia pikku lisäyksiä. Metron M-merkki on hyvä ja sitä ei pitäisi lähteä muuttamaan. Pikaisella vilkaisulla se voi näyttää tönköltä (mikä osittain ainakin laadun osalta onkin totta), mutta suosittelen katsomaan hetkisen aikaa sitä. Siitä voi sitten toki olla montaa mieltä, että onko se tosiaan parannus nykyiseen vai huonompi kun nykyinen. Onpahan ainakin yritetty.

Metroasemillahan muuten nyt uudistetaan noita nimenomaisia kylttejä joista tein oman variaationi 2010-luvulle. Fontti taitaa silti olla edelleen sama? Puhun nyt siis esim. laitureilla olevista kylteistä, joita on vaihdettu ainakin Herttoniemen ja Hakaniemen asemille sekä myös asemien sisäänkäynneillä ne on jo useammallakin asemalla uudistettu (ainakin Rautatientori, Sörnäinen, Itäkeskus), ellei jo kaikilla? Onhan nuo toki asiallisempia verrattuna niihin vanhoihin (jotka kyllä ainakin vielä Siilitieltä löytyy), mutta olisi HKL:ltä toivonut tosissaan hieman metron yleisilmeen kohotusta ja modernisointia muuttamalla niiden typografiaa.

http://lassiivi.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT/Mu...ntori.jpg/full

(alkuperäinen kuva: http://lassiivi.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT/20...08862.JPG/full)

----------


## ultrix

> Kiitos täsmennyksestä, sanoin Arial Narrow-tyylinen sillä se vaikutti identtiseltä sen kanssa, kun en pikaisella haulla tietoa löytänyt. Koska Arial-perhe on luotu 1982, ajattelin enempää miettimättä että pakkohan sen tuon on olla.
> Helvetica on tosiaan tylsä fontti, parempana esimerkkinä HSL:n valitsema Gotham Rounded tai esimerkkini. Helvetica ei luo metroon omaa brändiä vaan tekee siitä muun massan kopion.


Helsingin metron graafinen ilme on luotu viimeistään 1970-luvun alussa, esimerkiksi Kampin asemasta on olemassa hahmotelma noin vuodelta 1972, jossa nykyisenkaltaiset Helveticalla kirjoitetut kyltit osoittavat mm. seuraavien junien lähtöaikaa muistaakseni Pasilan, Espoon, idän ja etelän suuntiin liukuportaiden yläpuolella. On muuten pahuksen paljon tyylikkäämpi kuin tämä pistematriisinäyttö, mikä nyt on käytössä.




> Ei kannata ajatella Helveticasta näin rajoittuneesti. Vilkaiskaapa vaikka, mikä typografia Iittalan kassin kyljestä löytyy. Helvetica on ehkä maailman eniten käytetty typografia myös design-piireissä. Se on erittäin kaunis, kun sitä osaa käyttää oikein. No, metrossa sitä ei ole sillä tavoin kyllä käytetty.


Samaa mieltä. Tosin eipä sitä mitenkään erityisen huonosti metrossakaan käytetty, jos paikoin yliahdas latominen jätetään huomiotta. Helvetica on kaikessa neutraaliudessaan yksi maailman kauneimmista fonteista, ja varsinkin Narrow-versio on siro ja tyylikäs ja eron Arialiin huomaa puolessa sekunnissa Helvetican eduksi. Boldattu kursiivi ei sitten enää oikein miellytäkään, ainakaan meikäläisen silmää. Narrowia ja Blackia voi vertailla katselemalla ainakin Vuosaaren haaran metroasemilla suomen- ja ruotsinkielistä kyltitystä.




> Symboliikassa ja kyltityksessä toki on paljon muitakin rajoituksia, joten sinänsä jokin eri typografia voisi piristää. Helveticahan ei tunnetusti ole kovin hyvä kyltitystypografia, koska se on erittäin ahdas ja kirjaimet takertuvat toisiinsa.


Tunnetusti? Minun käsittääkseni Helvetica eri variaatioineen on yksi suosituimmista kyltityskirjasimista, ja voihan sitä ladontaa (kerning) säätää sopivaksi. Mm. rautateillä sitä on käytetty hyvällä menestyksellä ainakin kolme vuosikymmentä, ja se on edelleen radanpitäjän graafisessa ohjeistossa (75 Neue Helvetica).

Toinen tyylikäs perusfontti on Futura, joka tosin on luettavuudeltaan heikohko, ellei käytetä VERSAALIA. Versaali-Futuralla saa nimensä mukaisesti miedosti futuristista lookkia, retrohtavan lööppifontin siitä saa valitsemalla Condensed Black-leikkauksen.

Helsingin metron lookkia en lähtisi raikastamaan luopumalla oranssista, M-logosta tai Helveticasta. Nämä kaikki ovat osa Helsingin metroa, toki hypoteettisilla uusilla linjoilla voidaan brändäystä miettiä uusiksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tunnetusti? Minun käsittääkseni Helvetica eri variaatioineen on yksi suosituimmista kyltityskirjasimista, ja voihan sitä ladontaa (kerning) säätää sopivaksi.


Kerning ei tarkoita ihan samaa, koska se liittyy vain kirjainparien välistykseen. Tekstin välistys on englanniksi yleensä tracking (tai letter spacing, kuten Wordissa).

Mutta Helveticaa ei voi hirveän harvaksi välistää, koska typografia on jo valmiiksi erittäin leveäsuhteinen. Ja Helvetica on pohjimmiltaan tarkoitettu käytettäväksi juuri kirjaimet erittäin kiinni toisissaan. Silloin se on kauneimmillaan. Yritäpä etsiä design-tuote, jossa Helveticaa olisi käytetty harvennettuna. Eikä sitä missään kyltissäkään käytetä harvennettuna.

Ja kirjainten hyvin samanlainen muotokieli on joka tapauksessa sellainen, että eri kirjaimet menettävät tunnistettavuutensa paljon nopeammin etäälle mentäessä. Se tekee toki siitä myös kauniin. Mutta luettavuuteen auttaa nimenomaan erot kirjainten välillä.

Helvetica on kyllä yleinen kyltitystypografia, sitä ei käy kieltäminen. Ja on siinä toki paljon asioita, jotka tekevät siitä siihen hyvin soveltuvan. Kauneus ei liene yksi vähäarvoisimmista. Mutta myös asioita, jotka eivät siinä oikein toimi. Ja kun on olemassa myös typografioita, joissa on vielä enemmän asioita oikein kyltitystä ajatellen. Ja jotka ovat silti tyylikkäita.

----------


## late-

> myös asemien sisäänkäynneillä ne on jo useammallakin asemalla uudistettu (ainakin Rautatientori, Sörnäinen, Itäkeskus), ellei jo kaikilla?


Onkos yleisö muuten huomannut, että näissä uusituissa asemien sisäänkäyntiteksteissä on oikealla huomaamattomat rappukirjaimet? Kuulemma pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksesta, mutta miettikääpäs mitä näillä voisi tehdä. Ainakin Bangkokissa ja ilmeisesti muuallakin Aasiassa käytetään yleisesti matkustajien opastamiseen asemien sisäänkäyntien kirjaintunnuksia.

Metron typografian tai ilmeen radikaaliin uudistamiseen en herkästi lähtisi. Kokonaisuus on suunniteltu aikoinaan yhtenä pakettina. Sovitus HSL:n ilmeeseen voi jollain aikavälillä olla perusteltu jahka HSL:n ilme vakiintuu. Samalla pitäisi muillekin asemille ja terminaaleille suunnitella yhtenäinen opastuksen ilme.

----------


## vristo

> Onkos yleisö muuten huomannut, että näissä uusituissa asemien sisäänkäyntiteksteissä on oikealla huomaamattomat rappukirjaimet? Kuulemma pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksesta, mutta miettikääpäs mitä näillä voisi tehdä. Ainakin Bangkokissa ja ilmeisesti muuallakin Aasiassa käytetään yleisesti matkustajien opastamiseen asemien sisäänkäyntien kirjaintunnuksia.


Itse olen ainakin huomannut; minulle kun tuollaiset isojen kaakkoisaasialaisten metroasemien opastinjärjestelmät ovat tuttuja. Monella asemalla saattaa on jopa toistakymmentä eri uloskäyntiä ja pelastustoimien löytämiseksi oikeaan paikkaan on varmasti niiden päätarkoitus, mutta Kaakkois-Aasiassa tuollaisilla metroasemilla on sisällä vielä opasteet (ja niihin liittyvä kartta) monessa paikassa, joita hyväksi käyttämällä voi juurikin suunnistaa haluamaansa kohteeseen. Tai vaikkapa sopia tapaamisen jonkin metroaseman uloskäynnille B.

----------


## Compact

> Metron typografian tai ilmeen radikaaliin uudistamiseen en herkästi lähtisi. Kokonaisuus on suunniteltu aikoinaan yhtenä pakettina. Sovitus HSL:n ilmeeseen voi jollain aikavälillä olla perusteltu jahka HSL:n ilme vakiintuu. Samalla pitäisi muillekin asemille ja terminaaleille suunnitella yhtenäinen opastuksen ilme.


Eikun nyt pitää ehdottomasti muuttaa M-kirjaimen muotoa. Se on aktiivien kuukankolaisten ykköshomma. Ei merkitse mitään mitä HKL, HSL tai VR ja muut liikennöitsijät ovat ammattilaisilla nyt tai joskus suunnittelleet, logot yms. 

Pääasia, että "minä" voin sanoa täällä hårrastajien sivustolla jotain miltä M-kirjaimen pitäisi oikeasti näyttää. Tai onko jokin fontti väärä vai oikea. 

Eiköhän teksin sisältö ole kuitenkin se ainoa tärkeä pointti. Oli siten vaikka faktuuraa.

OT: Lapset on ilmeisesti jo nyt  päästetty tarhasta joululomalle  :Smile:

----------


## Puolimatala

Aiheesta ihan hitusen sivuraiteelle, mutta fonttikeskustelussa pysyen! 

Mikähän mahtaa olla sen kauniin fontin nimi jota HKL käyttää yhä mm. Nr1 ja 2:ssa sekä M100:sissa? Ja joka ennen uutta kultanumeroaikaa koristi myös Liikennelaitoksen busseja ja joka taitaa edelleen löytyä ainakin HelBin Scala Scanarin 430 perästä? Mikään Helvetican versio se ei liene?

----------


## Markku K

> Onkos yleisö muuten huomannut, että näissä uusituissa asemien sisäänkäyntiteksteissä on oikealla huomaamattomat rappukirjaimet? Kuulemma pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksesta..


Niinkö? Pitäisiköhän metrovalvomoille ja pelastuslaitoksen operatiiviselle toimialalle (=palomestarit, palomiehet) kertoa myös asiasta..
Itsekin kyllä huomasin E-kirjaimen Hakaniemen aseman sisäänkäynnillä, mutta eipä ole tietoa tosiaan jalkautettu niille ketkä tietoa käyttäisivät. Saati että olisi jotain keskinäisiä ohjeita tehty asiasta PEL – HKL.




> Veikkaisin, että fontti oli Helvetica Medium ennen viime uudistusta. Oma tietoni on peräisin jostain 90-luvun alkupuolelta sellaisesta paksusta HKL:n yritysilmekansiosta. En nyt muista, mikä sen kansio nimi tarkalleen oli, mutta Helvetica Mediumin muistan hyvin, kun otti päähän, ettei omalta koneelta löytynyt kuin perus-Helvetica Tuo muutos on tapahtunut n. 2006...


Metrosuunnittelun käsikirjaa yritettiin päivittää isolla porukalla vuoden 2007 aikana. Uskoisin että muutos   on julkaistu loppuvuodesta 2007.

----------


## Knightrider

> Aiheesta ihan hitusen sivuraiteelle, mutta fonttikeskustelussa pysyen! 
> 
> Mikähän mahtaa olla sen kauniin fontin nimi jota HKL käyttää yhä mm. Nr1 ja 2:ssa sekä M100:sissa? Ja joka ennen uutta kultanumeroaikaa koristi myös Liikennelaitoksen busseja ja joka taitaa edelleen löytyä ainakin HelBin Scala Scanarin 430 perästä? Mikään Helvetican versio se ei liene?


Olisiko kyseessä tämä?

----------


## late-

> Itsekin kyllä huomasin E-kirjaimen Hakaniemen aseman sisäänkäynnillä, mutta eipä ole tietoa tosiaan jalkautettu niille ketkä tietoa käyttäisivät.


Vaikeaa on näin ulkopuolisena ottaa kantaa. HKL:n entinen viestintäpäällikkö muistaakseni kertoi teettäneensä kirjainkyltit pelastusviranomaisten toivomuksesta. Aiheena meillä oli silloin juurikin matkustajien opastaminen ja ainakin minulle kirjainten olemassaolo oli yllätys.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisiko kyseessä tämä?


No ei. Tuo on Helvetica tai joku sen veljeksistä. Näethän itsekin vaikkapa näihin kuviin vertaamalla, etteivät numerot ole ollenkaan samanlaisia. Esimerkiksi 9:n alakoukku nousee Helveticassa pystyyn, kun ratikoissa se jää osoittamaan alas. Samoin 9:n rengas yhtyy Helveticassa tangentiaalisesti, ratikoissa enemmän kohtisuoraan. Helveticassa 0 on ovaalimainen, tuossa on lyhyt pystysuora osuus. Helveticassa 1:n yläväkänen on "hyppyrimäinen", ratikoissa se on 45 asteen kulmassa oleva suora viivanpätkä.

Mikäli siis Puolimatala puhui nimenomaan noista numeroinneista.

Siinä on vähän DIN 1451:n henkeä, mutta se ei ole myöskään se. DIN 1451:ssä 8:n molemmat renkaat ovat samankokoisia, ratikoissa ylempi on vähän pienempi. Ja DIN 1451:ssä 0 on vielä kapeampi ja pystysuora osuus pidempi. Typografia saattaa hyvinkin olla itsekin tehty. Vähän vaikuttaa, että se on piirretty juuri niin, että siitä on helppo tehdä sabluunoita tai teippistansseja.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Mikäli siis Puolimatala puhui nimenomaan noista numeroinneista.


Kyllä juurikin tästä numeroinnista oli kyse. Mulla olis tälläinen muistikuva, että olen tuota fonttia tavannut myös jossain 1980 luvun loppupuolen ja 1990 luvun alkupuolen HKL:n aikataulukirjassa ainakin linjojen numerot oli kirjoitettu ko. fontilla mikäli oikein muistan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainakin Bangkokissa ja ilmeisesti muuallakin Aasiassa käytetään yleisesti matkustajien opastamiseen asemien sisäänkäyntien kirjaintunnuksia.


Japanissa olen nähnyt käytettävän numeroita. Siellä ei olekaan käytössä latinalaisia aakkosia ja toisaalta esim. Tokiossa Shinjukun asemalla on yli 200 sisäänkäyntiä, joten aakkoset loppuisivat kesken aika moneen kertaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kyllä juurikin tästä numeroinnista oli kyse. Mulla olis tälläinen muistikuva, että olen tuota fonttia tavannut myös jossain 1980 luvun loppupuolen ja 1990 luvun alkupuolen HKL:n aikataulukirjassa ainakin linjojen numerot oli kirjoitettu ko. fontilla mikäli oikein muistan.


Ahaa, ymmärsin väärin. Tuota minun fonttia on käytetty 2000-luvun HKL:n aikataulukirjoissa ja paperiaikatauluissa (kuvan alalaitaan olen kirjoittanut saman tekstin tuolla fontilla)

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä juurikin tästä numeroinnista oli kyse. Mulla olis tälläinen muistikuva, että olen tuota fonttia tavannut myös jossain 1980 luvun loppupuolen ja 1990 luvun alkupuolen HKL:n aikataulukirjassa ainakin linjojen numerot oli kirjoitettu ko. fontilla mikäli oikein muistan.


Oikein muistat. Numerot, ja ne muutamat tarvittavat kirjaimet, on piirretty käsityönä HKL:n tilauksesta. En tiedä, onko fontille annettu joku nimi, mutta joka tapauksessa se on räätälöity HKL:lle ja ollut käytössä noin vuodesta 1978, aivan aluksi pysäkkien linjaliuskoissa ja pikku hiljaa kaikessa, mihin on linjanumeroita tarvittu (rahastajankilvet, sisälinjakilvet ym).

----------


## jpe

Aika typografisen ilmeen uudistamiselle ei olisi nyt lainkaan hullumpi, koska monia huomattavia muutoksia on muutenkin tapahtumassa nimenomaan yleisilmeen saralla. En kuitenkaan lähtisi tekemään mitään radikaalia, ennemmin standardisoimaan.

Helvetica ei turhaan ole maailman suosituin infografiikkafontti. En pidä sitä aivan silmiähivelevän kauniina, mutta se on luettava ja asiallinen. Oranssista väristäkään en luopuisi. Olkoon sitten 70-lukulainen, Helsingin metro on historiansa (joka, kyllä vain, ei ole yhtä pitkä kuin Lontoossa, mutta pidempi kuin esim. Köpiksessä) aikana opittu tuntemaan siitä.

Itse toivoisin lähinnä seuraavia uudistuksia:

Ruotsinkieliset nimet pitäisi olla laihoina joko kaikilla asemilla, tai sitten ei yhdelläkään.Oranssin sävy täytyisi standardisoida - tällä hetkellä näkee kaikemoisia raikkaan uudesta, melkein pastellimaisesta oranssista haalistuneen porkkanan kautta kuluneeseen tummanpunaiseen.Opasteviitat uusiksi: Vaikkei Helveticasta luovuttaisi, nimenomaan latomisesta pitäisi tehdä ilmavampaa ja tyylikkäämpää. Samaten mustat fontit valkoisella, helposti likaantuvalla valkoisella pinnalla voisi vaihtaa esimerkiksi valkoisiin, valaistuihin fontteihin oranssilla tai mustalla metallipinnalla.Mustaa voisi muutenkin tuoda nykyistä hieman enemmän esille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Varsinkin kun uudistetaan erittäin tuttujen ja arkipäiväisten asioiden brändejä, tulee olla erittäin varovainen. Mikäli muutos on liian suuri, niitä vastustetaan. Esimerkiksi maitotölkit muuttuvat vähän kerrallaan melko useasti. Mutta onneksi muuttuvat, en kestäisi enää nähdä ysäritölkkejä. Ennen kaikkea perusvärit ovat kuitenkin edelleen samat.

Mikäli metron logotyyppi ja kyltitys uudistettaisiin, kannattaisi siis tehdä vain pieni muutos. Esimerkiksi tällainen. Siitä toivottavasti huomaa, että logoihin saa melko vähäisinkin muutoksin jo paljon trendikkyyttä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aika typografisen ilmeen uudistamiselle ei olisi nyt lainkaan hullumpi, koska monia huomattavia muutoksia on muutenkin tapahtumassa nimenomaan yleisilmeen saralla.


Muutos nimenomaan kannattaisi minusta ajoittaa kahteen muuhun asiaan: Länsimetron avaamiseen ja automaattimetron aloitukseen. Ne ovat kaksi käyttäjällekin radikaalia muutosta, joten olisi mielestäni hyvä, että tavallinenkin käyttäjä näkisi arjessaan, että jokin on nyt metrossa kokonaan uutta.

Automaattimetron myötä olisi erityisen hyvä, että myös metron visuaalinen maailma henkisi nykyaikaa. Uskon, että uudenaikaisuus olisi parempi vaihtoehto kuin "tuttu ja turvallinen", joka saatettaisiin helposti mieltää "vanhaksi rouskuksi". Ikään kuin epäluulona, että miten yli 30 vuotta vanha metro nyt yhtäkkiä on automaattinen? Toimiikohan se varmasti? Onko rakennettu vanhanaikainen automatiikka, esimerkiksi sellainen, joka Washingtonissakin kolaroi junia?

Toki vastavoimana on monien ihmisten epäluulo uutta tietotekniikkaa kohtaan, ja jossa kokeilua helpottaisi, jos metro edes näyttäisi ja tuntuisi samalta kuin aina ennenkin. Asiaa pitäisikin mielestäni tutkia hyvin etukäteen: lievittäisikö vai pahentaisiko metron uusi visuaalisuus pelkoja automaattimetroa kohtaan? Toisaalta voisiko visuaalisen ilmeen uudistus yhdistettynä kouriintuntuvaan tekniseen uudistukseen ja laajennukseen toimia hyvänä markkinointikampanjana ja olisiko sen hyöty suurempi kuin mahdolliset uudistuspelot?

----------


## ultrix

> Mikäli metron logotyyppi ja kyltitys uudistettaisiin, kannattaisi siis tehdä vain pieni muutos. Esimerkiksi tällainen. Siitä toivottavasti huomaa, että logoihin saa melko vähäisinkin muutoksin jo paljon trendikkyyttä.


Tykkäsin ehdotuksestasi, se sopii pyöreydeltään HSL-teemaan. Mutta silti tunnesyistä pidän kynsin ja hampain kiinni kulmikkaasta, puhtaan 70-lukulaisesta ilmeestä Helveticalla, sehän on jo klassikko!  :Smile: 




> Automaattimetron myötä olisi erityisen hyvä, että myös metron visuaalinen maailma henkisi nykyaikaa. Uskon, että uudenaikaisuus olisi parempi vaihtoehto kuin "tuttu ja turvallinen", joka saatettaisiin helposti mieltää "vanhaksi rouskuksi".


Oikeastaan sen sijaan, että hengittäisiin _nykyaikaa_ pitäisi tähytä kohti tulevaisuutta. Sama juttu kuin arkkitehtuurissa: jos rakennetaan aina vain "modernia arkkitehtuuria", toistetaan niitä samoja funktionalismin ja brutalismin pastisseja, jolloin syyllistytään samaan, josta uusklassismia ym. haukutaan. Ainoastaan suunnittelijansa tai toimeksiantajansa ihanteita henkivä futurismi on tie tulevaisuuteen: suunnitteluhetkelläänhän asiallisen neutraaliin, standardoituun, puhtaaseen ja minimalistiseen tyyliin perustunut Helsingin metron graafinen ilme oli aikaansa 10 vuotta edellä.

Tampereen Koskikeskuksessa oli aikaisemmin tosi tyylikkäät opasteet vm. 1988, joiden tausta oli rosteria tms. krominkiiltoista ja tekstit olivat taustaan kaiverrettuja, erivärisiä taustavalaistuja ja fonttina oli jokin muu kuin Helvetica. Ihailin niitä aina, mutta jonkin remontin yhteydessä ne sitten hävisivät ja tilalle tulivat rumat, harmaat halpisopasteet ilman mitään taustavaloja. Ja tämä tapahtui 2000-luvulla, aivan _ulkoraivoisaa_  :Razz: !

Tällainen idea saattaisi olla toimiva joukkoliikenteen opasteissa. Jos nyt ei HSL-metrossa, niin vaikka Tampereen ratikassa. Pitää vain pitää huoli riittävästä kontrastista metallisen taustan ja värivalotekstien välillä, mutta enpä muista että loisteputkivalaistut Koskarin opasteetkaan olisivat olleet millään lailla lukukelvottomia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tampereen Koskikeskuksessa oli aikaisemmin tosi tyylikkäät opasteet vm. 1988, joiden tausta oli rosteria tms. krominkiiltoista ja tekstit olivat taustaan kaiverrettuja, erivärisiä taustavalaistuja ja fonttina oli jokin muu kuin Helvetica. Ihailin niitä aina, mutta jonkin remontin yhteydessä ne sitten hävisivät ja tilalle tulivat rumat, harmaat halpisopasteet ilman mitään taustavaloja. Ja tämä tapahtui 2000-luvulla, aivan _ulkoraivoisaa_ !


Koko Koskari on nykyään ihan nuhjuisen tuntuinen. Ennen sen jotenkin koki ykkösrivin kauppakeskuksena, mutta viime kesänä kun kävin siellä, niin jotenkin siitä meiningistä tuli enemmän mieleen joku kuihtuva aluekeskusostari. Onko tämä vaan mun kuvittelua?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Koko Koskari on nykyään ihan nuhjuisen tuntuinen. Ennen sen jotenkin koki ykkösrivin kauppakeskuksena, mutta viime kesänä kun kävin siellä, niin jotenkin siitä meiningistä tuli enemmän mieleen joku kuihtuva aluekeskusostari. Onko tämä vaan mun kuvittelua?


Koskikeskus on päässyt nuhjuuntumaan, mutta siellä on kyllä kovasti tehty viime aikoina remonttia. Se oli välillä pahempikin, mutta nyt on selvästi pyrkimystä korkeampaan laatumielikuvaan. Esimerkiksi hissien ympäristön seinät on paneloitu uusiksi jollain kivilaatan näköisellä, joitakin seinänpätkiä on maalattu viininpunaisella tehostevärillä, 2. kerroksen käytävien aukot alempaan kerrokseen on korvattu lasipintaisilla valoelementeillä ja käytävien keskelle on pystytetty kauppakeskuksen logototeemeja. Jostain tällaisesta tuli taannoin mielleyhtymä, että nyt on käyty ottamassa mallia ulkomaisesta kauppakeskusdesignista.

Täytyy toki muistaa, että mikä 1980-luvun loppupuolella oli uutta, modernia ja luksusta on pahasti arkipäiväistynyt viimeisten reilun 20 vuoden aikana. Nuhjuuntuminen on osa tarinaa, mutta osa on se että maailma ympärillä kehittyy myös ja standardit muuttuvat.

Jossain laatikossa törmäsin vuosi sitten muuttomme yhteydessä johonkin alkuperäiseen Koskikeskuksen brosyyriin, joka nykysilmin katsottuna näyttää todella retrolta ja vanhanaikaiselta. Ei näyttänyt silloin. Mutta onhan se niinkin, että aikoinaan 80-luvulla Konnankoukkuja kahdelle oli olevinaan jännä ja hauska sarja. Nyt katsottuna se on lähinnä vain nolosti retro. Ihmetyttää miten tuollainen ikinä saattoi Amerikassa syrjäyttää ikiklassikon eli Hill Street Bluesin, jonka tuotanto lopetettiin kun kilpailevalla kanavalla samaan aikaslotiin sijoitettu Konnankoukkuja kahdelle (Moonlighting) vei yleisön.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Täytyy toki muistaa, että mikä 1980-luvun loppupuolella oli uutta, modernia ja luksusta on pahasti arkipäiväistynyt viimeisten reilun 20 vuoden aikana. Nuhjuuntuminen on osa tarinaa, mutta osa on se että maailma ympärillä kehittyy myös ja standardit muuttuvat.


Totta. Helsingin Forum, tai se vanha osa, tuntuu myös jotenkin aikansa eläneeltä, kulahtaneelta. Se lie avattu 1985-86 eli kai sitten vähän ennen Koskaria. Forumissa ei ole kai pahemmin remonttejakaan tehty, vaikka liikkeistä kyllä suurin osa on vaihtunut. Laajennettu on sitäkin enemmän, mutta ei ne laajennuksetkaan oikein pärjää vertailussa, kun ne on tehty vanhoihin kerrostaloihin vanhojen talojen ehdoilla. Ahdasta, sekavaa, sokkeloista.

----------


## LVi

> Mikäli metron logotyyppi ja kyltitys uudistettaisiin, kannattaisi siis tehdä vain pieni muutos. Esimerkiksi tällainen. Siitä toivottavasti huomaa, että logoihin saa melko vähäisinkin muutoksin jo paljon trendikkyyttä.


E. Allenin ehdotus muistuttaa melko paljon metroasemien merkintää tämänhetkisellä HSL:n raitioliikenteen linjakartalla [PDF]. Kartan versiossa perinteisen M-logon kulmat on pyöristetty ja kirjasin on HKL:n Helvetican sijaan HSL:n Gotham Rounded.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:26 ----------




> Numerot, ja ne muutamat tarvittavat kirjaimet, on piirretty käsityönä HKL:n tilauksesta. En tiedä, onko fontille annettu joku nimi, mutta joka tapauksessa se on räätälöity HKL:lle ja ollut käytössä noin vuodesta 1978


HKL:n vanha numerointikirjasin muistuttaa paljon myös Frutiger-kirjasinta, joka suunniteltiin Pariisin Charles de Gaullen lentokentälle kyltityskirjasimeksi.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Koko metro on ilmeisesti täynnä Helveticaa (Arial on Microsoftin ohjelmistojaan varten teettämä Helvetica-kopio), jota metron suunnittelun aikoihin 70-luvulla tuupattiin kirjaimellisesti kaikki paikat täyteen, ja suomessa suunnilleen koko 80-lukukin. Helvetica on sinänsä hieno kirjasin ja linjassa Helsingin metron brutalismin kanssa, mutta se on veroviraston lomakkeen fontti. Lisäksi metrossa ja muilla pysäkeillä on aika paljon vaan yksikertaisesti välinpitämätöntä typografiaa. Tekstit on lätkäisty valolaatikon laidasta laitaan jne. ilmeisesti mitään sen enempää ajattelematta. Nämä voisi siivota vaikka Helvetica säilytettäisiinkin.


Mutta kaikkihan on Helveticaa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkoX0pEwSCw

----------


## ultrix

> Koko Koskari on nykyään ihan nuhjuisen tuntuinen. Ennen sen jotenkin koki ykkösrivin kauppakeskuksena, mutta viime kesänä kun kävin siellä, niin jotenkin siitä meiningistä tuli enemmän mieleen joku kuihtuva aluekeskusostari. Onko tämä vaan mun kuvittelua?


Ei, 1990-luvun puolivälistä alkaen tehdyt muutostyöt ovat vaikuttaneet aika paljon. Siis huonompaan suuntaan, IMHO. Jo ihan lähtien sen sinisen pyörivän Koskikeskus-logon vaihtamisesta kirjavaan vastaavaan, yök.




> Täytyy toki muistaa, että mikä 1980-luvun loppupuolella oli uutta, modernia ja luksusta on pahasti arkipäiväistynyt viimeisten reilun 20 vuoden aikana. Nuhjuuntuminen on osa tarinaa, mutta osa on se että maailma ympärillä kehittyy myös ja standardit muuttuvat.
> 
> Jossain laatikossa törmäsin vuosi sitten muuttomme yhteydessä johonkin alkuperäiseen Koskikeskuksen brosyyriin, joka nykysilmin katsottuna näyttää todella retrolta ja vanhanaikaiselta. Ei näyttänyt silloin. Mutta onhan se niinkin, että aikoinaan 80-luvulla Konnankoukkuja kahdelle oli olevinaan jännä ja hauska sarja. Nyt katsottuna se on lähinnä vain nolosti retro.


Toisaalta Miami Vice on vieläkin cool ja katu-uskottava.

Koskikeskuksen vanhoja valokuvia katsellessani en voi olla äimistelemättä, kuinka sleekki, cooli ja krominkiiltoinen se oli aikanaan. Ja minä muistan sen ajan  Koskikeskus vain näyttää paremmalta, jos se on mahdollisimman minimalistisesti sisustettu: valkoista, rosteria, lasia ja sinistä tehostevärinä. Nyt siellä on tehty Janin mainitsemien kikkojen lisäksi paljon halpahallivaikutelmaa lisääviä juttuja, kuten timantin muotoisten maisemahissien piilottaminen jonkun Koskikeskuksen oman, turhanaikaisen mainoslakanan taakse (miksi mainostaa kauppakeskusta, jos asiakas on siellä jo?) ja tosiaan niiden valaistujen, krominkiiltoisten rosteriopasteiden vaihto maantienharmaisiin muovilaminaattisellaisiin. Hieman surettaa hissien modernisointi, kun se mustalla, kiiltävällä pohjalla ollut vihreä "lämpömittari/taskulaskin-fontin" LED-ilmaisin oli cool, mutta toisaalta nykyiset ovat tarkkoja LCD-näyttöjä (joiden funktio on siis näyttää, missä hissi kulkee).

----------


## Knightrider

> E. Allenin ehdotus muistuttaa melko paljon metroasemien merkintää tämänhetkisellä HSL:n raitioliikenteen linjakartalla [PDF]. Kartan versiossa perinteisen M-logon kulmat on pyöristetty ja kirjasin on HKL:n Helvetican sijaan HSL:n Gotham Rounded.


Tuo M-logon kirjasin on kyllä edelleenkin Helvetica.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Opasteissa aika paljon selittänee se, että kaiverretut opasteet ovat äärettömän kallis tapa viestiä. Pienikin muutos ja tarvitaan uusi kaiverrus, joka maksaa maltaita. Siksi kai nykyään yleisiä ovat perusvalokaapit, joihin vain pujotetaan uusi muovifilmille tulostettu opaste vanhan tilalle: halpaa, helppoa ja nopeaa. Mutta niin arkista.

Vertailun vuoksi Pariisin metrossa käytetään nykyään samanlaisia valokaappeja. Alunperin oli emalilevyille poltetut opasteet, jotka olivat käytännössä ikuisia. Niiden jälkeen tulivat valokaapit jo jonkin aikaa sitten: luulen että niihin tehtiin opasteet siirtokirjaimin. Ja nykyään kaiketi tulostavat koko opasteen kerralla niin ei tule käsityötä edes siirtokirjainten asemoinnista.

Ostin muuten taannoin kirjan, joka kertoo Pariisin metron opasteista ja niiden ylläpidosta. Siellä lienee jopa päätoimisia työntekijöitä, jotka kartoittavat opasteiden tilaa, kirjaavat puutteita ja toteuttavat muutoksia. Opasteiden merkitys on tajuttu kunnolla vasta viime vuosina, ja erityisesti intermodaliteetin osuus siinä. Nykyään Pariisin metrossakin on asemilla jopa opasteita linjanumerolla osoitetuille bussilinjoille. Ei ollut ennen.

Suomessa voitaisiin ottaa oppia tuosta ja panostaa enemmän joukkoliikenteen opasteisiin. Niillä on oikeasti merkitystä.

----------


## Toni A.

Nyt kun metrossa on vaihdettu asemien sisäänkäynneillä uudet opasteet, huomasin että vanhan kelta-mustan HKL-logon tilalle tuli "uusi" *HKL* -logo, mutta miksi *HKL*-logo eikä HSL-  logo? Onko tämä jotain liikennöitsijä/HKL  ylimainostusta, että varmasti HSL ei tulisi vahingossakaan kenellekkään tutuksi, vaan tahalteen halutaan ihmisten yhä luulevan HKL-bussi sitä HKL-lippu tätä. (Jossa vastaavasti VR on onnistunt valitettavsti HSL-liikentteessä  :Frown: ) Joku viisas kertokoon tälle idiotismille syyn. Miten HSL voi sallia tälläisen idiotismin tapahtuvan?  :Mad:  EI NÄIN! Jos sama linja jatkuu, niin varmaan pääsee länsimetroilevat Espoolaisetkin kattelee "Nuolia"
  Ja sitten toinen kysymys: Milloin "metro" -kartta sekä HSL-alueen lähijunakartta yhdistetään toisiinsa yhdeksi järkeväksi raideliikennekartaksi? Miksei ole jo yhdistetty, ei kai pitäisi olla teknisesti kovin mahdotonta? VR / HKL isottelee?
  Anteeksi tämä kommentti, mutta pakko oli päästää ulos.

----------


## Knightrider

> Nyt kun metrossa on vaihdettu asemien sisäänkäynneillä uudet opasteet, huomasin että vanhan kelta-mustan HKL-logon tilalle tuli "uusi" *HKL* -logo, mutta miksi *HKL*-logo eikä HSL-  logo? Onko tämä jotain liikennöitsijä/HKL  ylimainostusta, että varmasti HSL ei tulisi vahingossakaan kenellekkään tutuksi, vaan tahalteen halutaan ihmisten yhä luulevan HKL-bussi sitä HKL-lippu tätä. (Jossa vastaavasti VR on onnistunt valitettavsti HSL-liikentteessä ) Joku viisas kertokoon tälle idiotismille syyn. Miten HSL voi sallia tälläisen idiotismin tapahtuvan?  EI NÄIN! Jos sama linja jatkuu, niin varmaan pääsee länsimetroilevat Espoolaisetkin kattelee "Nuolia"
>   Ja sitten toinen kysymys: Milloin "metro" -kartta sekä HSL-alueen lähijunakartta yhdistetään toisiinsa yhdeksi järkeväksi raideliikennekartaksi? Miksei ole jo yhdistetty, ei kai pitäisi olla teknisesti kovin mahdotonta? VR / HKL isottelee?
>   Anteeksi tämä kommentti, mutta pakko oli päästää ulos.


Itselläni on päinvastaisia kokemuksia, tälläistä on minulle sanottu:
"HSL omistaa nyt sitten metrot vai? Näin asemalaiturilla että HKL on nykyään HSL"
"Ootko nähny noita uusia HSL:n busseja Malmilla päin? Missäs on HSL:n varikko?"
"Haluaisin HSL:lle raitiovaununkuljettajaksi"
"Millä rahoilla HSL osti kaikki Helsingin bussit?"

Sentään vielä lähijunissa tiedetään, että VR kuskaa. Toisaalta Flirt-junista olen saanut paljon kysymyksiä, että "onko ne nyt HSL:n omia junia?"

Ainakin lähijunakartta uudistetaan luultavasti, kun Kehärata avataan. Saa nähdä jos uudistuneeseen karttaan tulee metrokin mukaan.

Ihan sama mitä tehdään, ihmiset eivät ymmärrä ajelevansa HSL:n lipuilla, mutta silti edelleen HKL:n metroilla, mutta bussi onkin Helb:in, eikun ei olekaan, kun linja siirtyi Nobinalle kilpailutuksessa..

YTV on sentään unohdettu, ettei sekin sekottaisi kansalaisia enempää.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei kansalla ole mitään käsitystä siitä, mitä tehtäviä hoitaa HKL ja mitä HSL. Osa tuntee tuon HSL:n nimenä, mutta HKL on niin vahva brändi, että nuo tulevat menemään sekaisin vielä pitkän aikaa. Eikä se nyt niin vaarallista ole, pääasia, että joukkoliikenne kulkee.

Todettakoon vielä, että ei se ole noille organisaatioille itselleenkään vielä ihan selvää, kumpi mitäkin tehtäviä hoitaa, niin että ei ole ihme, jos ei kansallekaan  :Wink: 

Ja yhä vielä kuulee puhuttavan liikennelaitoksen busseista (= HelBin siniset bussit).

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ei kansalla ole mitään käsitystä siitä, mitä tehtäviä hoitaa HKL ja mitä HSL.


Monilla tuntuu olevan käsitys, ettei HKL:ää ole enää olemassakaan, vaan että HKL:stä on tullut HSL. Itse vastaan yleensä kysymyksiin, että HSL suunnittelee kaiken liikenteen, josta HKL liikennöi raideliikenteen junia lukuunottamatta. Nythän on itse asiassa alkanut pyöriä mainoskampanjakin, jossa korostetaan HKL:n nykyistä roolia raideliikenneoperaattorina. Täten mielestäni HKL:n logot metroasemilla, metrojunissa ja raitiovaunuissa ovat täysin paikallaan. Ilmeisesti kalustoon on jossain vaiheessa tulossa HSL:n logo HKL:n logon rinnalle kuten bussien uusissa teippauksissa on liikennöitsijän ja HSL:n logot vierekkäin. 

Mutta entäpä ketä ovat Stadin Ratikoiden kuljettajat? SR:n tilausajoissa olen monesti huomannut asiakkaan hämmästyvän kuultuaan kuljettajan olevankin HKL:n palkkalistoilla.

----------


## Koala

Jos multa kysyttäisiin niin nimeäisin HKL:n uudelleen. Ei olisi enää mikään HKL:n ja saattaisi joku oppia erottamaan asiat toisistaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jos multa kysyttäisiin niin nimeäisin HKL:n uudelleen. Ei olisi enää mikään HKL:n ja saattaisi joku oppia erottamaan asiat toisistaan.


Olisiko sopiva nimi HRM tai HRML (Helsingin raitiovaunu- ja metroliikenne)?  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

HRL-HSA eli Helsingin Raideliikenne Liikelaitos, Helsingfors Spårtrafik Affärsverk. Jos liikelaitos yhtiöitetään, palaa HRO takaisin maailmankartalle  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

Ei raideliikeliikennelaitos, sillä pitää huomioida että ensinnäki raideliikenteeksi mielletään ensimmäisenä yleensä junat. Lisäksi eikös HKL suunnittele johdinautoverkostoa, vai oliko se kummiskin HSL?

----------


## Toni A.

Metroasemille ainkin voisi tusa HSL: logon siihen HKL:n rinnalle ja laittaa juuri bussien tyylinen "yhteistyössä", liikkenöinti tms. teksti ehkä siihen rinnallle. Ja miksi bussipysäkeillä (Ja myös vielä Jokeripysäkeillä!) on vielä HKL:n ja YTV:n logoja? Nekin on ilmeisesti vaihtumassa pikkuhiljaa, kun kaikki ei kai voi sekunnissakaan tapahtua?

----------


## ultrix

> Ei raideliikeliikennelaitos, sillä pitää huomioida että ensinnäki raideliikenteeksi mielletään ensimmäisenä yleensä junat.


Ai? Itse kyllä miellän raitiotien ilman muuta raideliikenteeksi, sinä saatat mieltää toisin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ai? Itse kyllä miellän raitiotien ilman muuta raideliikenteeksi, sinä saatat mieltää toisin.


yleensä ensimmäisenä tarkoittaa sitä, että yleensä ensimmäisenä sattumanvaraisella henkilöllä pääkaupungin seudullakin uskoisin tulevan mieleen sanasta raideliikenne rautatie ja junat, vaikka hän mieltäisikin raitiovaunut raideliikenteeksi. Kuitenkaan HKL ei ole missään vastuussa lähijunista, kuin tuosta nimiehdotuksesta voisi tulla mieleen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Metron typografiasta puheenollen, niin ihmettelen että miksi Kaivokatua alittavaan Asematunneliin on vastikän ilmestynyt 3 kpl katolta roikkuvaa kylttiä joissa lukee sanat "*Metro* Metro" allekkain ? Olen itse suomenruotsalainen mutta tällainen samojen sanojen toistaminen on pilkantekoa eikä palvele ketään millään tavalla. Jos metrosta kertova sana  pitää näkyä erikseen kylteissä ruotsinkielellä, niin oikea sana olisi siinä tapauksessa *Tunnelbana*. Silloin Helsingissä vierailevat ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset ymmärtäisivät mistä on kysymys.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Metron typografiasta puheenollen, niin ihmettelen että miksi Kaivokatua alittavaan Asematunneliin on vastikän ilmestynyt 3 kpl katolta roikkuvaa kylttiä joissa lukee sanat "*Metro* Metro" allekkain ? Olen itse suomenruotsalainen mutta tällainen samojen sanojen toistaminen on pilkantekoa eikä palvele ketään millään tavalla. Jos metrosta kertova sana  pitää näkyä erikseen kylteissä ruotsinkielellä, niin oikea sana olisi siinä tapauksessa *Tunnelbana*. Silloin Helsingissä vierailevat ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset ymmärtäisivät mistä on kysymys.


Mutta eihän Suomi ole kaksikielinen keitään turisteja varten, VAAN täällä asuvia suomenruotsia käyttäviä suomalaisia varten. Tunnelbanaanit kuuluvat noille kruunupäisille turisteille, täällä on metro suomenruotsiksi metro. Ja kun meillä on tuo SFP/HBL, niin pitäähän ne tekstit olla kahdesti. Mistä muuten ruotsinkielinen suomalainen tietää että se on sama suomeksi ja suomenruotsiksi (Eira/Eira ja Arabia/Arabia esim.). 

Kohta kai se "metro" pitää laittaa kolmeen kertaan kylttiin, kun SFP on nyt ottanut saamelaisetkin haltuunsa. Hallitusneuvotteluihin on houkuteltu joku näkkäläjärvi edustamaan rantaruotsalaista lappalaisuutta...

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta eihän Suomi ole kaksikielinen keitään turisteja varten, VAAN täällä asuvia suomenruotsia käyttäviä suomalaisia varten. Tunnelbanaanit kuuluvat noille kruunupäisille turisteille, täällä on metro suomenruotsiksi metro. Ja kun meillä on tuo SFP/HBL, niin pitäähän ne tekstit olla kahdesti. Mistä muuten ruotsinkielinen suomalainen tietää että se on sama suomeksi ja suomenruotsiksi (Eira/Eira ja Arabia/Arabia esim.). 
> 
> Kohta kai se "metro" pitää laittaa kolmeen kertaan kylttiin, kun SFP on nyt ottanut saamelaisetkin haltuunsa. Hallitusneuvotteluihin on houkuteltu joku näkkäläjärvi edustamaan rantaruotsalaista lappalaisuutta...


Helsinki on nimenomaan Hallintokaupunki eikä joustavuus ja luovuus ole siten ensisijaisia arvoja.

----------


## Compact

> Helsinki on nimenomaan Hallintokaupunki eikä joustavuus ja luovuus ole siten ensisijaisia arvoja.


Nyt en ymmärtänyt yhtään mitään. Mihinkä vastaus oli vastaus?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta eihän Suomi ole kaksikielinen keitään turisteja varten, VAAN täällä asuvia suomenruotsia käyttäviä suomalaisia varten. Tunnelbanaanit kuuluvat noille kruunupäisille turisteille, täällä on metro suomenruotsiksi metro. Ja kun meillä on tuo SFP/HBL, niin pitäähän ne tekstit olla kahdesti. Mistä muuten ruotsinkielinen suomalainen tietää että se on sama suomeksi ja suomenruotsiksi (Eira/Eira ja Arabia/Arabia esim.).


SFP tai HBL eivät todellakaan vaadi nimen toistamista julkisissa liikennevälineissä jos se on sama sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi. Se on kokonaan HKL:n oma keksintö. Esim rautatiepuolella ei lue Mäkkylä Mäkkylä tai Jorvas Jorvas. Eikä myöskään tieviitoissa Bemböle Bemböle. Helsingin seudun kuten muidenkin suurkaupunkien maantiedettä tuntemattoman oli sitten äidinkieleltään minkä kielinen tahansa, on paras opetella paikkojen nimet ensin kartasta eikä vasta sitten kun seisoo ratikkapysäkillä. 

Sanaa tunnelbana käyttävät myös suomenruotsalaiset. Useammin tosin kun puhuvat ulkomaisten suurkaupunkien metroista mutta myös uusissa suomenruotsalaisissa koulukirjoissa esim lukee että "i  Helsingfors finns en tunnelbana".  Se ei ole suomenruotsalaisten kielenkäytössä kuollut sana kuten suomen kielen "maanalainen". Jos sen toisen "Metro"-sanan korvaisi "Tunnelbana":lla  niin ei se ainakaan harhaan johtaisi. Helpommin päästäisiin kuitenkin poistamalla se kokonaan.




> Helsinki on nimenomaan Hallintokaupunki eikä joustavuus ja luovuus ole siten ensisijaisia arvoja.


Tämä pitää aika pitkälti paikkansa. Aika monasti virkamiekulttuuri pyrkii saamaan aikaan ratkaisuja joissa vain täytetään lain pykälät rimaa hipoen mutta miten se käytännössä toimiinm on sitten toinen juttu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## LVi

Lontoon liikenteen brändäyksestä opasteita myöten voitaisiin missä tahansa liikenneorganisaatiossa ottaa oppia.

Design Standards, Transport for London

----------


## vristo

> Kuvastasi näkee loistavasti, että kyllä metro voisi aivan loistavasti olla muunkin värinen kuin oranssi.


Tottakai voisi olla, mutta Helsingin metron brändiväri on tämä nykyinen oranssi. Näistä M100-junien sävy on se oikea ja alunpein opasteet olivat samaa sävyä (muistaako joku, mikä sävy se tarkalleen ottaen on? M200-junat ovat jo hieman eri sävyä. Ja opasteissa nykyään esiintyvä on liian punertavaa. Itse toivoisin tällaiseen asiaan enemmän tarkkuutta. Vai, onko "metro-oranssin" sävyä päivitetty oikein virallisesti nykyyän (mikä on virallinen värisävy?)?

----------


## hezec

> Vai, onko "metro-oranssin" sävyä päivitetty oikein virallisesti nykyyän (mikä on virallinen värisävy?)?


HSL:n graafisen ohjeiston mukaan metro-oranssi on julkaisuissa Pantone 165, jonka RGB-approksimaatio on (255, 99, 25). Runkobussien väri on tämän kuvan (jonka sinä linkitit JLF:lle) mukaan RAL 2009 eli noin (235, 59, 28). Tämä jälkimmäinen on selvästi punaisempi, ja voisin kuvitella, että metro on virallisesti sama. Varaudutaan ehkä maalin haalistumiseen ajan kanssa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tottakai voisi olla, mutta Helsingin metron brändiväri on tämä nykyinen oranssi.


Meinasin vain, että jos HSL joskus saisi päähänsä vaihtaa metron brändivärin ja yhdistää sen tulevaan lähijunabrändiinsä (jos sellaista koskaan edes oikeastaan tulee), niin tuollainen sininen kyllä hivelee silmiä siihen malliin, ettei varmaan montaa jäisi harmittamaan, vaikka metro-oranssi jäisi historiaan (tai ehkä penkkeihin toistaiseksi). Siis ihan "uusi" metro, automaatit, laituriovet ja kaikki.  :Wink:

----------

